# Fisher RS-914 am/fm stereo receiver. Necesito Diagrama



## uperteto (Nov 18, 2013)

Buenos dias a todos les escribo desde Managua, Nicaragua, soy el Ing. E.Cuadra , me afilie el dia de ayer, y tengo un problema con el Fisher rs-914 am/fm stereo receiver( es de caracter personal para mi uso) No me dedico a reparar equipos de audio, SINO  equipos industriales, en reparacion, mantenimiento, instalacion, asesoria, entrenamiento. Soy ing electrico y electronico de profesion. Pero 

Por favor necesito un diagrama para ello, pueden ayudarme?

Tambien estoy a la orden, para cualquier consulta, o necesidad en dichos topicos.

Gracias de antemano, y el Señor Jesus LES Bendiga.

abrazos
ing.ernesto a cuadra
managua, nicaragua. ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2013)

bienbenido , prueba en algunos de estos enlaces 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

